# How to make them stop wasting your time?



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have an issue.

My estimates are free(well kind of, I advertise free estimates but in general price of estimate is incorportated into the quote; if its not I give them detailed proposal and charge 40$).

I get up to 60 calls a week. I am sick of dealing with people, that you offer good products for fair price and who go ahead to point out that they want cheaper product.(Mind you right now I am just in bidding process,since weather is terrible)

Example: next bid installation of thin veneer brick.

Bring couple of decent quality examples for decent price, just to hear customer say that they want cheaper material.

Well,***** why didnt you tell me on the phone what you budget was when I asked if you were going to jerk around like that?

I have a feeling people take advantage of 40$ and I hate being jerked around.

What would you guys do and how to screen through customers if everyone is willing to pay that 40$ one way or another.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

60 fresh calls a week is very very good in my opinion. Perhaps hiring a sales rep would make sense for you. There is alot of prior discussion on pre-qualifying leads


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

60 calls a week....

You're working way too cheap....:thumbsup:

Get rid of the tire kickers...

If there is that much work & little competition, tell them it's a C note to show up & talk, refundable with a signed contract.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea but if I was working too cheap wouldnt I close 50 out of 60? or is it possible that 50 out of 60 are looking for unrealistically cheap price?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you're closing 50 out of 60 calls...:whistling

So inside of a week you're booked for the year?

I still say you're working WAY too cheap...


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

griz said:


> you're closing 50 out of 60 calls...:whistling
> 
> So inside of a week you're booked for the year?
> 
> I still say you're working WAY too cheap...



No,no I mean if I was that cheap wouldnt i close 50 out of 60 in comparison to closing 10 out of 60?

And even though common belieft is sitting at home does not hurt,it actually does sometimes :whistling


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

You're always going to get a decent percentage of callers who don't want your quality but are willing to have you come over anyway. Even at $40 they can get your advice and apply that to the low bidder.

To cut the number down you're going to have to improve your screening and decline to look at some projects. The easiest way to decline is to ask their time frame and explain that you aren't going to be available.

Write a list of qualifying questions and try them out a number of times. You'll see which ones help and which ones don't. Now that I'm getting about 5 months out with work I've started telling people price ranges over the phone to discourage the Home Depot shoppers. The more booked I am, the higher the price range I quote.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I can see a doctor a doctor or a deli get 60 calls a week... Mason contractor to get 60 calls a week?:whistling Canada must be having the biggest construction boom in the history of the world... Are you sure bro you not running advertisement as suicide hot line... :laughing:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Gabe,

Spend some time reading anything you can from Sonny Lycos, he had a way to handle this situation called the "process". 

This could help you to prescreen as you need to.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

greg24k said:


> I can see a doctor a doctor or a deli get 60 calls a week... Mason contractor to get 60 calls a week?:whistling Canada must be having the biggest construction boom in the history of the world... Are you sure bro you not running advertisement as suicide hot line... :laughing:




Well week differs from week...I would say around 25 calls on average,but did have 60 calls week.

Mainly because only about 5 months a year here to get it done,then its awfully cold :laughing:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Closing 10 of 60 leads is pretty good. It could be worse. Imagine depending on Service Magic? You might close 1 of 2000 leads. If you are very lucky.

I believe most of the leads I never close, never get closed by any other contractor either. A tire kicker with me is a tire kicker with Joe Remodler too. I get many calls by dreamers who just finished watching an inspiring half hour of HGTV show and they want a number over the phone for their wish list of projects. Was that ever really a lead in the first place?

I can smell them through the phone. "Hello I just saw on HGTV that I can remodel my whole kitchen for $895. I'm interested in having you come over to give me an estimate". Me being sarcastic: "Yes sir would you like the granite and appliances included for that $895"? Customer: "You can do that"?

It's the humor that keeps me going my friends.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If you wrote 50 bids a week at 50.00 that would be 10k a month. I would stop doing masonry and make a 100k a year writing bids.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I would be happy with one call a week. Even if it was a wrong number.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> If you wrote 50 bids a week at 50.00 that would be 10k a month. I would stop doing masonry and make a 100k a year writing bids.


well its forty bucks and check gets cashed in 14 days if I dont get notification or the job.

On average 15-25 leads a week UP TO 60 leads a week.

I would do that but unfortunately not all of the monies end up directly in my pocket :laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I would be happy with one call a week. Even if it was a wrong number.


It's not that bad here but, I know the feelin'.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> I have an issue.
> 
> My estimates are free(well kind of, I advertise free estimates but in general price of estimate is incorportated into the quote; if its not I give them detailed proposal and charge 40$).
> 
> ...


 Poor Italian


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> If you wrote 50 bids a week at 50.00 that would be 10k a month. I would stop doing masonry and make a 100k a year writing bids.


I was going to say the same thing... except use Griz' $100... :thumbsup:


----------



## rdr8887 (Jan 28, 2012)

My website explains that I am not the cheapest guy on the block. I post average renovation costs for my area for each project. These are actually a little high in my opinion though. But they are real numbers. 

I'm sure many people see this and hit the back button. But those that see it and still call are legitimate customers that have a realistic idea of construction costs. I try to avoid stick shock when I tell someone their kitchen is going to $40k. If they read my website, they don't expect to spend only 5k.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

The title should be

*how do you stop wasting your time*

its easy, just because someone makes contact with you doesn't mean you need to go any further than that initial contact.

keep a mental list of "red flags" things that people say that make you not want to work with them. It's easy. Just prescreen your customers

"well I want to redo my bathroom and it's water damage because of a burst pipe so it'll be an insurance job-" click (that's a red flag to me)

Be straight up with people. Ask painfull questions right away.

I'm got offered a small job in a very high end neighborhood the other day, unfortunatly it's subcontracted work which I swore off a few years ago because of the bs and my inablity to deal with stupidity. I was seeing stars because of the location and so excited.

Well I start my proposal email the "contractor" a list of questions doesn't get back to me, call he doesn't get back to me. I'm done, I threw the plans out and don't care anymore. If he can't answer my basic questions right now then how is it going to work out when the job starts. and I was the only bidder on the job.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the project
When is the projected start time
When is your estimate that I need to be completed
Do you have drawings
Do you have an architect
Do you have bricks/stone/veneer picked out
Did you know those bricks/stones/veneer run about $$ a sq. ft. to install
Am I responsible for providing materials
What are your payment scheduals
That is workable, we can discuss that at a later date if I decide to take on the job

You have got to dig on the first call.


----------

